# Sticky  Dog Choking? Red Cross has info on how to give a pet Heimlich Manuever!



## RESCUE Dad

​ 
Giving a dog the Heimlich maneuver if he is choking is much the same as giving it to a human. Pet First Aid Tips for Owners


----------



## Jennifer1

Good info!
If your dog ever gets a ball stuck in its throat, massage the outside of the neck upwards to get the ball into its mouth. I just don't give them balls that small!
Warning: Dog Tennis Ball Dangers! | The Fun Times Guide to Dogs


----------



## alphadude

Definitely useful information. Thank you!


----------



## alphadude

Definitely useful information. Thank you!


----------



## Bwilson

Thank you for this hope it never happens but will post one to the fridge.


----------



## pb2b

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

Thanks for this great information.


----------



## jennretz

Could this become a sticky? Duke choked once on a rope toy and I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## RESCUE Dad

jennretz said:


> Could this become a sticky? Duke choked once on a rope toy and I didn't know what to do.









​ I think this should be a "sticky," but I can not ask the mod at this time, it is just a difference of opinion. Perhaps someone else could do it. This subject could save the life of YOUR pet.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

The American Red Cross offers CPR and First Aid classes to the public for a reasonable amount. We also have several people who are ARC trainers and offers the classes at various locations.

(Can I put a plug into learn human CPR also?)

CPR isn't hard once you know how to do it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

RESCUE Dad said:


> ​ I think this should be a "sticky," but I can not ask the mod at this time, it is just a difference of opinion. Perhaps someone else could do it. This subject could save the life of YOUR pet.


I moved this thread into the "Health, anatomy, physiology & breed standard" Section and made it into a "Sticky".


----------



## RESCUE Dad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I moved this thread into the "Health, anatomy, physiology & breed standard" Section and made it into a "Sticky".


As a volunteer to Animal Welfare, I contacted the Red Cross for brochures on pet first aid to be given out with our dog adoption papers.








​ 
I suggest you do this in your community, just one phone call to the local Red Cross Chapter did it for me.


----------

